# New (to me) 5 inch chuck!



## Ctechlite (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey folks wanted to share my trash to treasure chuck. They were trashing some stuff at work and I picked this out of the pile.













I love free stuff, I just need to work on drilling the holes in the back to get it to fit my mini lathe, oh boy I need another project like another hole in my head, gonna need a mill to get me another one of them. (the hole in my head not the project).

Anyway, just wanted to share some pics.


----------



## PEU (Dec 27, 2007)

Independant jaws or self centering? Can't make an adaptor plate instead of drilling the chuck? Is the minilathe able to hold that weight? For my minilathe (7x14) I think is too heavy.

Good Luck!!!


Pablo


----------



## scott.cr (Dec 27, 2007)

Great find! I think you will have to make an adapter plate to get it to fit to your mini lathe. Supposedly the 7x lathes will take a five-incher, though it will eat up a lot of your distance to the tail stock. Little Machine Shop has 5-inch chuck adapters HERE, though I can't say for certain they'll bolt right up to your lathe and chuck. (Hey, it's only $20.)


----------



## will (Dec 27, 2007)

If you need to drill holes to fit it. I would be inclined to use a milling machine to make sure they are centered on the chuck. If you use an adapter you might want to have some kind of adjustability to make sure the chuck is dead centered on the lathe.


----------



## scott.cr (Dec 27, 2007)

will said:


> If you use an adapter you might want to have some kind of adjustability to make sure the chuck is dead centered on the lathe.



I looked at the pics more closely... looks like the chuck is already screwed to some type of backing plate? The chuck's register (if it has one) might be hidden behind the erstwhile backing plate.


----------



## will (Dec 27, 2007)

scott.cr said:


> I looked at the pics more closely... looks like the chuck is already screwed to some type of backing plate? The chuck's register (if it has one) might be hidden behind the erstwhile backing plate.



I was trying to figure out how it attaches to the spindle, can't tell from the pictures. Also - it looks like the bore on the chuck is around 1 inch or so, better than the usual 5/8 inch on the standard mini-chuck, ( I bored mine out to 3/4 inch )


----------



## Ctechlite (Dec 27, 2007)

That backing plate on there is the register, so I cannot drill thru it to just make hole pattern to mate up to my 7x14 pattern. 

PEU, it is self centering...

I think what I'll have to do, is remove the three screws holding the register/backing plate on and replace them with studs, then make an adapter that will then get secured to the chuck with recessed nuts. This will add a little more length to the chuck, but I don't think i'll be doing too many long pieces. 

The bore is approx 1", I won't be able to go into the spindle but the chuck is about 3" deep.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm running a 4 inch chuck on my 7x12 minilathe. I really like the bigger bore, and the extra mass actually seems to run smoother.

The only drawback is that there is not a lot of room on a 7x12 inch lathe. A 4 inch chuck takes up some more of that 12 inches. The extra diameter eats up the distance that you can extend the jaws. I can extend the jaws a bit less than 2 inches. That's OK, because you need to have some of the jaw in the chuck to keep the part tight. I have hit the jaws into the ways once.  It was an easy lesson to learn.


Daniel


----------



## modamag (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris, those Buck chucks are a thing of beauty. I was lucky enough to get one (6jaws) off eBay before Xmas and absolutely love it. Now just where to find the darn adapter plate.


----------



## SafetyBob (Dec 29, 2007)

Modamag, I don't know how big your lathe is but you might try looking online at http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRHM and do a search for "buck chuck" about page 2 or 3 of results and you get into some adapter plates, although they are really good about answering questions over phone too. Might be worth a try. 

Oh, good find on your chuck. I would love a 4 and/or 6 jaw buck....try that on for size in the 10 inch size.....maybe Bison's will be on sale soon at Enco...but my old 4 jaw needs some TLC and those new ones look so good......

Bob E.


----------

